#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  aieee

## Neeru Singh Saini

i have got ma aieee air rank 216900..which colleges can i get.  and i want electronics and communication branch.i wuld prefer college in north side.plz help me out





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2011 Guess Papers/ AIEEE 2011 Expected Questions for Physics, Chemistry and Maths AIEEE 2011 Answer Key, AIEEE 2011 Answers, AIEEE 2011 Solutions - Download PDF

----------


## saloni

> i have got ma aieee air rank 216900..which colleges can i get.  and i want electronics and communication branch.i wuld prefer college in north side.plz help me out


[MENTION=13750]Neeru Singh Saini[/MENTION]: pl post in the correct thread!! Follow this link : http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..

----------

